#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Do u know the full form of Dairymilk

## suryaswaroop

Do you know the full form of DAIRYMILK
Darling Always I Remember you meet me immediately for a long kiss thats why a girl like Dairymilk





  Similar Threads: SSC JE 2015 Application Form Foster and Cauer form JEE Main Application Form 2014 - Online Form Submission, Date Power electronics full syllabus in the form of videos...........(IIIT BOMBAY) Full Form of IT Companies [just 4 fun]

----------


## mangzee

oh ho ho nice...... is it ur own creation or the original one????

----------


## crazybishnoi29

i think it is his own,, but suits very well....

----------

